# Alpine ADGA reg. color question, and name help please :+)



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm sending in my reg. paper work for ADGA, and when it comes to two doelings i bred i'm a bit confused. I have a name picked for one, but am not sure what her color is ( not 100% sure on the other one either - but think she is a cou clair ?? ) I have kid pics, but need help posting them. The one i'm really not sure of, has like cou blanc markings, however instead of black she is lavender - like a light choc. brownish color - started off almost black, but is now lighter - her sire was a lavender as well. 

My other doeling has the same markings as the other, but her white area is actually a silver color with black markings, and she has a big white blaze on her face. I also need name help with her - we call her Riley ( her sister above is Reckless ), and my herd name is NorthSky, and her dam is not reg. yet ( not sure if i will reg. her NOA or not yet ), but her sire is *B Olentangy Gene Therapy - Any name ideas ? It doesn't have to contain her sire"s or her barn name at all, but would be nice. I like different names, funny names ect. 

Thanks !


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

e-mail the pictures to me [email protected] and I can post them for you if you like


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

email sent :+)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Reckless
[attachment=2:vxkdz9uo]Reckless1.jpg[/attachment:vxkdz9uo]
[attachment=1:vxkdz9uo]Reckless3.jpg[/attachment:vxkdz9uo]

Riley
[attachment=0:vxkdz9uo]Riley1.jpg[/attachment:vxkdz9uo]


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Stacey :+)

Reckless is now a milk choc. color, and more color on her hindquarters now too. So what do i put for color on her reg. app. ?

Riley is now a dark silver/grey color where she was white - what do i put on her app. ? And i also need name ideas for her reg. name. Thanks !


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

wow i really want to say shes a chamoisee
i'll find the pattern listing and see if you can find out what color that is


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well according to this i'd say the doeling is a cou blanc with a bald face or shes like a silver chamoisee. 


COU BLANC (coo blanc)
Literally "white neck" white front quarters and black hindquarters with black or gray markings on the head.
COU CLAIR (coo clair)
Literally "clear neck" front quarters are tan, saffron, off-white, or shading to gray with black hindquarters.
COU NOIR (coo nwah)
Literally "black neck" black front quarters and white hindquarters.
SUNDGAU (sundgow)
Black with white markings such as underbody, facial stripes, etc.
PIED
Spotted or mottled.
CHAMOISEE (shamwahzay)
Brown or bay characteristic markings are black face, dorsal stripe, feet and legs
TWO-TONE CHAMOISEE
Light front quarters with brown or gray hindquarters.
BROKEN CHAMOISEE
A solid chamoisee broken with another color by being banded or splashed, etc.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

as they are in the pictures I would registere them as cou clair but really what you are doing with coloring is stating what colors they are not the pattern unless that is how they are registered in ADGA I know with AGS you dont' need to know the color pattern.

UPdated pictures would help with what you are talking about.

They certainly are not Chamoisee as that is what an oberhasli is.


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks you too :+) 

Reckless ( the lavender one - you really can't tell from those pics as she was born a near-black dark choc. ) now has a pretty much solid milk choc. hind quarters - she isn't just out-lined in chocolate anymore :+) She has the cou blanc pattern, but i'm not so sure i can call her that - as isn't that only for black and white ?

And now that i see the color discriptions, i think Riley is a cou clair - silver/grey front end, black hindquarters ??? 

Also, just a reminder - i really need name ideas for Riley, i can't think of anything :shrug: All i could come up for Reckless was " NorthSky Reckless Therapy " - and now my brain wont' think of anything for Riley.

Thanks again


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well it is far fetched but what about "NorthSky All Riled Up" and her call name could be Riley


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very beautiful kids!


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

I like that name a lot ! I think i may just go with that ! Thanks !


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

NorthSky Love Is Reckless

Hmmm...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She looks to me to be expressing two colors. One being chamoise and one being cou blanc. I would be inclined to list her by markings not as a "color" make since? Since its not clear which she maybe I would just say, silver with dark dorsel stripe, legs etc. I do believe she'll give you cou blancs and cou claires.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

reckless is a two tone lavender chamoisee, cou blanc and cou clair are reserved for black in the back end. Cou clair has off white gray silver or tan front end. cou blanc's have a true white front end. A lot of kids are born looking like a cou blanc and then go to cou clair. I usually wait to register my kids that look cou blanc till they are about three months old to see if they will change or if they will stay white. JuJu was the same color when she was little, as reckless. And her kid tilly was the same. She was born almost black but is no a very clear chocolate color. Her front end will more then likely get darker as she gets older as well. to a pinkish color like chrome has done. I just got chrome clipped i will send you some pictures of everyone chystine. 
as for Riley i would put her as a muted cou clair. 
beth


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

I would call Reckless a two tone chamoisee. My buck Cash is registered cou blanc but he is a lavender two tone. His dam is not cou blanc or two tone but a dark smokey color of sort. Lavender two tones were not a well loved color in the 80's and I have heard stories of well bred animals being returned to the breeders because of the lavender color. I think the biggest issue is breeding with a sundgau colored animal and getting togg colored kids. Some of my favorite goats are lavender colored or deep chocolate brown. The other doe cou clair? A lot of my cou blanc kids would eventually turn cou clair when they got older. You can add with white blaze on face etc. When you clip them then they become a whole new color!
Sue


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i have a nigerian doe who is a silvered chamoisee, she still has the tan but her back half is silvered 
really weird


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks you guys ! I will put lavender two-tone chamosee then for Reckless, and cou clair for Riley :+) That helps a lot - i'll also ost current pics when i get them - i'd like to show my other ones off too - i'm really likeing the looks of my buckling and other doelings too. I'd LOVE to see pics of your goats Beth - so did you keep Chrome ? I thought you sold her ?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I have always found the colors patterns of goats to be an interesting topic. With the oberhalsis-they are either chamoisee or all black-but with the LaManchas you can get a creme colored kid out of a doe and a buck who are black and white. Last year I had my creme colored doe bred to a creme colored buck and got a creme colored kid. Now that I have a white/creme colored buck i'll be surprised to get any kids that aren't creme colored. 4 of my does are creme colored and 2 are not. I almost expect the two Saanen crosses to have white colored kids as the Saanen color seems to be pretty dominate.I've also seen does that are black with brown markikngs and then their kids also tend to be the same color.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

this is why i love the alpines so much, you never know what color you're going to get. I have a red doe , Ruby, who was bred to a red buck, fire. I expected at least one kid with some red, nope i got a tan buck kid with cream points and a black doe kid with cream points and a bald face.
the buck i used a couple years ago, buster was pretty predictable, he threw different shades of two tone chamoisees. 
Like i said lots of alpines change as they get older too. Sybil has chromes buck kid from last year, when he was born he was very red with black points, she now has a picture of chaos clipped on her website, and he looks to be red with lavender points now. He is very striking. 
Yes i did end up keeping chrome. I would like to get another doe from her, as i sold her kid from last year, when i needed to cut back. Im going to repeat the breeding to apex in hopes for a doe kid this year. i will see if i can get some pictures of everyone today.
beth


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm sooo glad you kept her ! i sure hope you get your doeling next year - maybe twins does then i could take one off your hands - hehe. I can't wait to get pics to show you, as well as see pics of your goats :+) Thanks !


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

my friends and i "bet" on the color of the kids. it helps to see grandparents too, since their genes are carried through also. any color combnation is possbile unless your breeding two blacks. then you should get a black kid.and eyes, in goat blue eyes are dominant, but a goat can carry the brown eye gene. its just so awsome to see those colors.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

oh Chrystina, i got pictures of the older goats in the photogenic section.
beth


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

Yippeee ! Going to look now :+)


----------

